# Triton TRA001 Compatible Base for Template guide?



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello!

I'm new here, I'm sorry If I'm double posting... but Can't seem to find an answer for my dilemma. I just bought a TRA001 from my local Rockler here in Denver, CO. And actually got a sweet deal for it, end up paying $250 for it. 
Anyway.. I want to use it with my Leigh Dovetail jig D4, and cant seem to find a compatible or match router base that could handle the Porter Cable type bushings... 
Any help is really greatly appreciated!

Thanks and have a great wood smelling day!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

==



adam.luna said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new here, I'm sorry If I'm double posting... but Can't seem to find an answer for my dilemma. I just bought a TRA001 from my local Rockler here in Denver, CO. And actually got a sweet deal for it, end up paying $250 for it.
> Anyway.. I want to use it with my Leigh Dovetail jig D4, and cant seem to find a compatible or match router base that could handle the Porter Cable type bushings...
> ...


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Bob,

Thanks for the quick response, but do you think that router base will fit the huge TRA001?

Thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes,it's a 7" diam. plate

===



adam.luna said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, but do you think that router base will fit the huge TRA001?
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I will try to find it locally today!


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Bob thanks again for the help! I went to my local woodcraft and just before I picked up my router plate I decided to check in the Clearence section and found the TGA001 20% off and decided to buy it instead and also found a JOF001 usually $179 for $99 so I decided to buy it too. Now I can't wait to start doing dovetails with them.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Now you are back to square one, you have a TR with the guide set including an adaptor for PC style guides and a batch of imperial guides, plus a JOF that won't take the TR series guides to the best of my knowledge, (don't have a JOF to try though).

The TR is way to big and heavy for a jig like the D series, the JOF is quite nice for the jig, but how to do the guides.

I know that Leigh do an adaptor for the TR and MOF to PC style guides and their own Ebushes etc, but haven't used one so I am not sure if it would fit the JOF or whether it is dependant on the TGA kit mounting system.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

malb said:


> Now you are back to square one, you have a TR with the guide set including an adaptor for PC style guides and a batch of imperial guides, plus a JOF that won't take the TR series guides to the best of my knowledge, (don't have a JOF to try though).
> 
> The TR is way to big and heavy for a jig like the D series, the JOF is quite nice for the jig, but how to do the guides.
> 
> I know that Leigh do an adaptor for the TR and MOF to PC style guides and their own Ebushes etc, but haven't used one so I am not sure if it would fit the JOF or whether it is dependant on the TGA kit mounting system.


The Milescraft plate is the solution to the whole thing. I put one on my JOF. The way the JOF is made, it is very difficult to put a PC style bushing in without compromising the dust collection. The Turnlock bushing system was the solution.


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks John! it did seem like a really nice system specially being able to use the PC bushings... I think I will still get it sometime and try it.

Thanks!


----------



## Smiling Collie Woodworks (Apr 21, 2020)

I have the same problem and Rockler has the Router Template Guide Set on back order until June. is there another company out there that sells a compatible set of template guides?


----------

